# Food Sinking



## AlphaBetta1 (Nov 3, 2012)

How do I get my freeze-dried Bloodworms to sink so I can feed my Neon Tetra?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Buy frozen they for sure will sink. I was trying to remember if the freeze dried sank after I soaked them but I can't remember because I rarely feed the freeze dried. Have you tried soaking them 1st?


----------



## AlphaBetta1 (Nov 3, 2012)

I have tried soaking them and they still floated.


----------

